# Re: War on Rogers pricing, does someone have...



## James L (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: War on Rogers pricing, does someone have...*

Hey all,

I have signed the petition, and sent out several emails regarding the disparity in pricing between Roger's iPhone plans and AT&Ts.

I was wondering if anyone has a source for a summary of the reasons Roger's plans are unfair. 

I have a source comparing Roger's iPhone plans versus other countries, but I would love a comparison of Roger's data rates compared to Telus and Bell, sources for England and Sweden dropping their plan costs in response to customer outrage, etc.

I plan on summarizing these sources, with links, in a final email to all the Rogers and Apple email addresses I have.

Cheers!


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

James L said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have signed the petition, and sent out several emails regarding the disparity in pricing between Roger's iPhone plans and AT&Ts.
> 
> ...


You might want to try the information on this site: www.getthefactsonrogersiphone.com

Good luck!


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

That site has the same silly comparison everywhere else does. It assumes that UK and US iPhone users are going to dump their iPhones when their contract is up, when in reality they will continue to pay for service for three years and beyond, just like Canadian users.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

hayesk said:


> That site has the same silly comparison everywhere else does. It assumes that UK and US iPhone users are going to dump their iPhones when their contract is up, when in reality they will continue to pay for service for three years and beyond, just like Canadian users.


Are you on Rogers payroll? How is that breakdown silly? Even if you completely ignore the cost total, look at what is being offered to us compared to other first world countries! iPhone users most certainly WILL dump their iPhones when the contract is up as within a year, there will most likely be a new iPhone and they will all want to upgrade.


----------



## use_stupid_name (Jun 19, 2008)

hayesk said:


> That site has the same silly comparison everywhere else does. It assumes that UK and US iPhone users are going to dump their iPhones when their contract is up, when in reality they will continue to pay for service for three years and beyond, just like Canadian users.


Not quite how I see it. It's a comparison of min payment needed to reach the end of the contractual agreement. Like comparing different lease options, one can assume at the end the person will buy it out, or drop it. You have the option. UK and US customer have that option earlier then Canadian customer do. 

And yes, there is the ECF, but after 18 mos to cancel a Rogers contract it's $360 (plus tax) and after 24 mos it's $240 (plus tax). They get the option for free, we get to pay. Yeah, that seems fair.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

hayesk said:


> That site has the same silly comparison everywhere else does. It assumes that UK and US iPhone users are going to dump their iPhones when their contract is up, when in reality they will continue to pay for service for three years and beyond, just like Canadian users.


I would like to see the links you have to dispute the comparisons on every other site.

While your at it, which links do you have to dispute everyone else's desire to have more than 400mb for the basic plan.

I'm open to listening to arguments on both sides, and so far the side your representing hasn't made a very good argument, besides claiming using a base rate of 130K per page to determine usage is enough.


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

use_stupid_name said:


> Not quite how I see it. It's a comparison of min payment needed to reach the end of the contractual agreement. Like comparing different lease options, one can assume at the end the person will buy it out, or drop it. You have the option. UK and US customer have that option earlier then Canadian customer do.
> 
> And yes, there is the ECF, but after 18 mos to cancel a Rogers contract it's $360 (plus tax) and after 24 mos it's $240 (plus tax). They get the option for free, we get to pay. Yeah, that seems fair.


Geez, it looks like I'm following you around. Trust me, I'm not. It's just a slow Friday for me.

I don't think the car lease is the right comparison. If you want to go automotive, I'd go gas (but in reverse. It's actually getting cheaper to use wireless).
It's like you're paying Esso for *gas* under contract. The US and UK don't have to pay Esso for gas after 24 and 18 months respectively, _but you still need gas to run the car_. We just have to keep paying Esso for another 12 months, or pay for the privilege to buy gas elsewhere. Everyone everywhere still has to buy gas to run the car. But at the same time, if your gas needs aren't meeting your plan - you can change it.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Let's realise that the reason we are all going on about rates is that Apple caved on its 'promise' to change the cellphone world's business model, in fact the proposed rates are somewhat (but not a lot) lower than we might have expected. Rogers is game-on as usual. 

*The real issue here is that Apple sold us out.*


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

slicecom said:


> Are you on Rogers payroll?


No. Do you accuse everyone who disagrees with you of working for the other side?

"I like chocolate ice cream."
"Vanilla is better. Do you work for Hershey's or something?"

Ridiculous.


> How is that breakdown silly?


Because people don't stop getting cell-phone service after their contract runs out. The contract length is irrelevant unless you only want service for the length of the contract. Is that so hard to understand?


> Even if you completely ignore the cost total, look at what is being offered to us compared to other first world countries! iPhone users most certainly WILL dump their iPhones when the contract is up as within a year, there will most likely be a new iPhone and they will all want to upgrade.


You have made the false assumption that you can not upgrade your phone before your contract is up. A year into my old contract (which was three years), I was given a hardware credit to upgrade to a new phone at a discounted rate. The credit is based on price of plan and how long you've had service. This has NOTHING to do with the length of your contract. There's no reason to think this practice will not continue.

You also made the assumption that everyone is a geek that must have the latest and greatest gadget. Geeks are in the minority. Do you think teenage girls and marketing execs even know the difference between the first iPhone and the iPhone 3G and will upgrade as soon as possible? You are kidding yourself if you do. Not everyone is a technology geek. I still see people with pink iPod minis and are perfectly happy with them.


----------



## mirkrim (Oct 20, 2006)

hayesk said:


> That site has the same silly comparison everywhere else does. It assumes that UK and US iPhone users are going to dump their iPhones when their contract is up, when in reality they will continue to pay for service for three years and beyond, just like Canadian users.


Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't think the comparison implies dumping of any sort. The whole point is to show that other carriers give their customers *a choice* of shorter contract, in case they want to do something _other_ than lock their money in for 3 years.


----------



## use_stupid_name (Jun 19, 2008)

twolf3232 said:


> Geez, it looks like I'm following you around. Trust me, I'm not. It's just a slow Friday for me.


I'm following you...Look out your window... I'm using your wi-fi


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm confused... I am pissed at the limited DATA... who gives a rats ass about the length of the contract, I'm 31 now and 3 years is NOTHING... 

It could be 5 years for all I care, I signed a 3 year year with my latest phone for the discount, it's not like in 3 years I'm gonna say "oh well the cell phone was nice, but I'm going to cancel and stick with just a home phone."

The people that are signing the petition and upset with Rogers are pissed at the offering, not the length of the contract.

I think we're close to the ONLY country with the data cap and next to no minutes....


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

Elric said:


> I'm confused... I am pissed at the limited DATA... who gives a rats ass about the length of the contract, I'm 31 now and 3 years is NOTHING...
> 
> It could be 5 years for all I care, I signed a 3 year year with my latest phone for the discount, it's not like in 3 years I'm gonna say "oh well the cell phone was nice, but I'm going to cancel and stick with just a home phone."


Exactly. My point has been that it's dishonest to say the iPhone in Canada costs $700 to $1500 more than the US because of the extra 12 months of contract. That's all.

I won't defend the plans themselves, except to say that the $60 plan is right in _my_ sweet spot as far as _my_ expected voice minutes and data usage. Sure, I'd take 'unlimited' data if it were available (remember, it's not truly without limits), but the data cap is not enough to keep me away.


----------



## PoliceDog (May 1, 2008)

hayesk said:


> "....people don't stop getting cell-phone service after their contract runs out. The contract length is irrelevant unless you only want service for the length of the contract. Is that so hard to understand?...."


Absolutely.

While browsing through this wonderland of iPhone/Rogers threads, I often wondered why this wasn't mentioned more often? When I got my first cellphone from Cantel, I was also hesitant about "needing" (or being "forced" into) into a 3-year contract to get the phone I wanted at a decent price (I don't like being forced to do anything!). When that contract expired, I had the same misgivings about "renewing" for another three years. That was, like, 15 years ago, at least? So, if this is important for some people, I'm sympathetic. For those of us who will continue to need a cellphone and wireless service after 3 years, I'm just not going to worry about _that _ 'road block' in whether or not to get a new iPhone.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You can upgrade after 1 to 2 years. At that point, you extend your contract by 3 years (if necessary, otherwise less). It doesn't add years to your contract. High spenders can do this after 3 months actually, but the max is 2 years (since the last new handset/upgrade) for eligibility for an upgrade.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

hayesk said:


> No. Do you accuse everyone who disagrees with you of working for the other side?
> 
> "I like chocolate ice cream."
> "Vanilla is better. Do you work for Hershey's or something?"
> ...


Thankfully, not everyone is a Rogers apologist who just shrugs their shoulders and takes it "Because that's the way it is". 

The comparisons on commitment plans are 100% valid, because they are just that... what you are committed to with Rogers. Never mind of another carrier comes to Canada or Telus has the ability to sell the iPhone, you are stuck with Rogers for that period. It also is not clear what upgrade options you will have if / when a new iPhone is released. To assume that Rogers will make it an easy / economical process is laughable. 

Never-mind the other valid comparisons on data and voice etc..

You keep assuming that regardless of the outrage all over the internet and on National Press, not just in Canada, that the iPhone will sell like hotcakes. What exactly are you basing that on?

I personally know about 8 people who were absolutely completely stoked to buy the iPhone, and are now not going to be buying one. Some are geeks but some are just joe-schmoes who just happen to be able to think for themselves and realized we are getting hosed. 

So far, the second I read the plans I predicted outrage, I predicted National Press, (2 for 2) and I'm predicting sales for the iPhone in Canada will be *WAY* below expectations, and that Rogers spin doctors will be in full damage control. 

Rogers could of been getting this but instead they are getting this.


----------



## twolf3232 (Jan 26, 2006)

ehMax said:


> Thankfully, not everyone is a Rogers apologist who just shrugs their shoulders and takes it "Because that's the way it is".
> 
> The comparisons on commitment plans are 100% valid, because they are just that... what you are committed to with Rogers. Never mind of another carrier comes to Canada or Telus has the ability to sell the iPhone, you are stuck with Rogers for that period. It also is not clear what upgrade options you will have if / when a new iPhone is released. To assume that Rogers will make it an easy / economical process is laughable.


That's why, whenever I've constructed the cost for a specific term, I've included the ECF for the time remaining. I really have a hard time believing that a competitor or Telus GSM will be up and running before July 11, 2011 anyways. And why would they suddenly make it more difficult to upgrade just because it's an iPhone? When have they ever shown that sort of approach? Hardware is hardware, and it would not be a hard argument to make with the retention department when the time comes.



ehMax said:


> Never-mind the other valid comparisons on data and voice etc..


You'll never see me defend those, except to say that they seem to meet _my_ needs. I'm just trying to make sure that the comparisons are fair, and that if term is considered, it's the cost for the same term across the board.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Elric said:


> I'm confused... I am pissed at the limited DATA... who gives a rats ass about the length of the contract, I'm 31 now and 3 years is NOTHING...
> 
> It could be 5 years for all I care, I signed a 3 year year with my latest phone for the discount, it's not like in 3 years I'm gonna say "oh well the cell phone was nice, but I'm going to cancel and stick with just a home phone."
> 
> ...


Spoken like someone who's never been bitten.

The contract is a problem for people like me. If you own a house then tethering yourself to a 3 year contract seems like the smallest worry in the world. People like myself go where the jobs are and move frequently. There are also all kinds of problems with contract length. For one, new customers get to take advantage of all sorts of free goodies usually for 6 months or so. When you calculate how much you "saved" on the handset you are pretty much getting screwed if you don't get to take advantage of those offers every year, like someone on the 3 year contract. Hardware is another issue. I got a crap phone and the only way they'd exchange it is if I reset my contract. While I was on the contract they restructured the voicemail, etc. and I ended up paying extra for features I didn't ever want to use, and the price on them kept going up. The other problem is I had to learn the hard way that Bells cell service didn't work inside my apartment building (I had bought it with the intention of using it as a home phone line too). All the other networks did just fine. I just had to ride it out. 

So no, I don't like contracts. And this nonsense of "paying less" for the handset for a longer contract doesn't wash. Apple set the price, everywhere else has cheapers plans and/or shorter contracts. I agree the plan prices are completely out of whack but the contract should be just as big an issue.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

cap10subtext said:


> Spoken like someone who's never been bitten.
> 
> The contract is a problem for people like me. If you own a house then tethering yourself to a 3 year contract seems like the smallest worry in the world. People like myself go where the jobs are and move frequently. There are also all kinds of problems with contract length. For one, new customers get to take advantage of all sorts of free goodies usually for 6 months or so. When you calculate how much you "saved" on the handset you are pretty much getting screwed if you don't get to take advantage of those offers every year, like someone on the 3 year contract. Hardware is another issue. I got a crap phone and the only way they'd exchange it is if I reset my contract. While I was on the contract they restructured the voicemail, etc. and I ended up paying extra for features I didn't ever want to use, and the price on them kept going up. The other problem is I had to learn the hard way that Bells cell service didn't work inside my apartment building (I had bought it with the intention of using it as a home phone line too). All the other networks did just fine. I just had to ride it out.
> 
> So no, I don't like contracts. And this nonsense of "paying less" for the handset for a longer contract doesn't wash. Apple set the price, everywhere else has cheapers plans and/or shorter contracts. I agree the plan prices are completely out of whack but the contract should be just as big an issue.


I don't really mind the 3-year contract. In comparison to the other companies worldwide, yes, it should be 2 years, but this is Rogers; they have been using the basic 3-year contract for years and most certainly will not change that, no matter what the public says. (However hopefully they will reconsider their no unlimited data beejacon )


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

twolf3232 said:


> And why would they suddenly make it more difficult to upgrade just because it's an iPhone?


Because we're dealing with Rogers. You could ask a lot of WHY questions about them, like why would they take a sure grand-slam like the iPhone and completely bungle the release. 

For a brief period, it looked like they were going to have an unlimited data plan at a reasonable price (Like almost all the other iPhone carrier). Everyone was excited. Everyone was going to buy one. Dare I say, people thought that maybe Rogers was finally going to get it. We probably would of even only grumbled a little about the 3 year commitment. 

But no, we couldn't have gotten more crappier plan. 



> except to say that they *seem* to meet my needs


You don't *seem* to be so sure of yourself. 

As I said, come a bit over a month from July 11th, and one of the most popular threads in the iPhone section will be from people posting their huge Rogers bills as they've accidentally gone over their limits... iTunes Store, Google Maps, You Tube, iApp store and the connection to the internet that all the cool programs they buy use, Web sites, Push email and attachments, sending photos to their .Mac gallery, text messaging, etc... etc... 

iPhone usage will drop off around the 20th of every month as people will want to make sure they don't go over their stupid data limit. While just about every other iPhone user in the world has unlimited data.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

ehMax said:


> iPhone usage will drop off around the 20th of every month as people will want to make sure they don't go over their stupid data limit. While just about every other iPhone user in the world has unlimited data.


It's very disapointing to not have unlimited data.. I will be one of the users who stops downloading on the 20th because I'll be scared to go over 750MB. 

I just can't believe it; the solution is sooooooooooooooooo simple. 

JUST GIVE US UNLIMITED DATA AND WE'LL SHUT UP!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

> Because people don't stop getting cell-phone service after their contract runs out. The contract length is irrelevant unless you only want service for the length of the contract.


That's the stupidest thing I've heard anyone say wrt the Rogers fiasco. Contract length is not irrelevant to anyone with more than half a brain.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Maverick said:


> That's the stupidest thing I've heard anyone say wrt the Rogers fiasco. Contract length is not irrelevant to anyone with more than half a brain.


Seriously who CARES how long the contract is, we want to use the iPhone for DATA... 

Are you seriously going to STOP using a Cell phone after 3 years? 5 years? 15 years? Not likely.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Maverick said:


> That's the stupidest thing I've heard anyone say wrt the Rogers fiasco. Contract length is not irrelevant to anyone with more than half a brain.


Now that you have taken the cheap shot maybe you would care to offer an explanation. I'm 62. I've been with Rogers/Cantel, if sometimes reluctantly (GSM), for 20 years. What is 3? unless you are planning to die or leave the country.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

rgray said:


> Now that you have taken the cheap shot maybe you would care to offer an explanation. I'm 62. I've been with Rogers/Cantel, if sometimes reluctantly (GSM), for 20 years. What is 3? unless you are planning to die or leave the country.


That's what I'm saying, I wonder how old.... er how young this fella is. Maybe 3 years is a quarter of his life lol.


----------



## Iqueld (Jul 5, 2008)

rgray said:


> Let's realise that the reason we are all going on about rates is that Apple caved on its 'promise' to change the cellphone world's business model, in fact the proposed rates are somewhat (but not a lot) lower than we might have expected. Rogers is game-on as usual.
> 
> *The real issue here is that Apple sold us out.*


Yeah. It's hard to believe considering Steve Job's roots as a programmer focused on making people happy.


----------



## ct77 (Mar 10, 2005)

rgray said:


> Now that you have taken the cheap shot maybe you would care to offer an explanation. I'm 62. I've been with Rogers/Cantel, if sometimes reluctantly (GSM), for 20 years. What is 3? unless you are planning to die or leave the country.


Regardless of whether you believe contract length is important or not, the voice and data buckets of the Rogers plans pale by comparison to the US and UK plans.

A few weeks ago, the Rogers Chief Operating Officer, in the same speech, argued that Canadians are *not* paying too much for cell phone service, but then went on to note that Rogers is looking forward to having iPhone and BlackBerry Bold users increase their *average revenue per customer* by $30.

globeandmail.com: Wireless providers expecting boom summer

I don't think it's unreasonable to believe that Rogers is counting on collecting the hefty over-limit fees that some iPhone users will incur when they blow by their allotted amount of data. I don't see another way to explain the anticipated $30 *per customer* increase in revenue, since the new Rogers plans are vastly *less* expensive than their old data plans.

The problem is, the new Rogers plans are still terrible by international standards.


----------



## ct77 (Mar 10, 2005)

ct77 said:


> I don't see another way to explain the anticipated $30 *per customer* increase in revenue, since the new Rogers plans are vastly *less* expensive than their old data plans.


There is one other idea that occurred to me that could explain where Rogers is anticipating making this $30 per customer increase in revenue.

They could see it coming from the conversion of users currently on inexpensive voice-only plans with old handsets to the new, more expensive voice/data combo plans for iPhone.

Nonetheless, the voice and data buckets for the iPhone plans are small, and the "a la carte" voice and data plans that Rogers has been pitching as an alternative are no better:

Get the facts on the Rogers iPhone - PRECEDENT

(See the part highlighted in yellow).


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

man, when people are already paying through the nose for digital cable, HD, high speed internet, etc., I think it's not going to be very popular when people start getting bills that include huge overage fees for internet use.

People are used to a flat rate for a reasonable amount of internet use (unlimited generally) without the possibility of getting large overage charges. Why would we accept it now on a portable device???

Likely a fast quick money grab to those gullible enough to get these plans when it first comes out before the competition gets it together.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Iqueld said:


> Yeah. It's hard to believe considering Steve Job's roots as a programmer focused on making people happy.


Just for the record, Steve Jobs has written about as much code as I have. Which is to say some, but it was a looooooooooooooooooooooooong time ago.

Apple has absolutely nothing to do with this, and it is a stretch that would put Plasticman to shame to even think such a thing. Apple has NO option (if they want to sell the iPhone in Canada, and they do) but to deal with Rogers. That's it.

Thus, ROGERS dictated the terms of the deal. Nobody else. Apple had only ONE card they could play, which was not to sell the iPhone, but then they lose big money every time we jailbreak a US phone, so make that NO cards to play.

And Rogers knew that.

If you're angry, Ted is your man, not Steve.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I would venture to say that Rogers would appear to be violating the terms of its license to sell the iPhone in Canada simply by virtue of its lack of promotion of the product and gouging of the customer base. It is doing everything in its power _not_ to promote the product and attract buyers. I also believe to better endorse Apple it would have to jeopardize its relationship with Research In Motion, makers of the Blackberry, based in Waterloo, Ontario. That could explain why the lacklustre fanfare surrounding a US product in the Canadian market. We are the only country where the carrier appears to have a conflict of interest. I think I smell a potential lawsuit here by Apple.


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

Let see, what did the government do when Bell had a monopoly on a delivery system?

Oh yeah, they forced them to share their wires.

So let it be with GSM. **** Rogers.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

*Apple Flips Rogers the Bird?*

I somehow doubt the validity of this rumour, but it would make be blush with feelings of apple-istic pride if it were.

Smithereens - Persuasion, Productivity and Prose: Apple Flips Rogers the Bird A Week Before Canadian iPhone Launch? (Plausible Rumor)


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I think that rumour is wishful thinking. However, it would make my day if Apple has indeed told Rogers to get stuffed.


----------



## smithereensblog (Jul 6, 2008)

@Jawknee and adagio: I know it is only natural to take tech rumours with a grain of salt, especially Apple ones. But I can assure you, something is going on here. Now as I said in the article, it could be something as simple as a shipping or production delay that's been blown out of proportion. I haven't ruled that out. But thousands of part-time hired-for-iPhone staffers have definitely been let go (My source is a Rogers Wireless store manager.) Something's definitely up, whether it is indeed an Apple power play is up for debate.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

smithereensblog said:


> @Jawknee and adagio: I know it is only natural to take tech rumours with a grain of salt, especially Apple ones. But I can assure you, something is going on here. Now as I said in the article, it could be something as simple as a shipping or production delay that's been blown out of proportion. I haven't ruled that out. But thousands of part-time hired-for-iPhone staffers have definitely been let go (My source is a Rogers Wireless store manager.) Something's definitely up, whether it is indeed an Apple power play is up for debate.


I had more than a few grains of salt in my apple muffins at breakfast (GD you Rock Salt!)

 

I'm hoping that it's valid and some more. 

Though, I expect that Rogers will continue their gouging, and turn down iPhone if it means they make the same (if not a little more) with current 1st gen owners who add data. They've got at least a few years until new carriers pop up and Telus makes the switch to gsm. 

I think we'd probably see a lot more competition if the big 3 were all GSM and all had access to the same handsets and smartphones.

Bell and Telus both have unlimited data to crippled-browser handsets (htc + instinct), and I somehow doubt they'd offer "true" unlimited if they had access to iPhone (whether it were a cdma version or they were gsm). There's a huge diff between unlimited (40mb used) and unlimited ('X'gb used)

I've lost myself.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Apple is not a stupid company. Leaving the promotion of the iPhone to Rogers was probably something they were reluctant to do at all, which would explain the one year delay in selling iPhones to the USA's closest neighbor. Things like the $199 price tag for the phone seems to be pretty standard in other countries (give or take), so the lack of an unlimited data plan would definitely be a deal-breaker for Apple. If other companies in other countries can provide it, why can't Rogers? 

I don't think these are rumours. Thanks for the info, Smithereens.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

If this rumour is true, then doesn't that also send the wrong message to Apple fans here in Canada. Don't get me wrong, the data plans are terrible, but there are so many Apple fans that have been waiting for the iPhone for more than a year. If Apple really does limit them here in Canada then don't you think people will start getting mad at Apple? 
Having talked with more than a few people in line at the Edmonton Apple Store opening, they don't really care about the pricing. They just want an iPhone. So by limiting them here in Canada could anger a lot of people.
As for Rogers, what do they care. People will eventually jailbreak the iPhone and people will still be using them on their network. So Rogers is still getting money -- as per the 1st Gen iPhone. So Rogers could care less if Apple limits them or pulls the plug altogether. I'm sure Rogers would say go ahead. Then when customers complain they can say .. "well Apple pulled the plug on it. not us. complain to Apple."
This rumour just doesn't sound right. Sure, short term Apple may look good -- but in the end I think it makes then look bad in the eyes of more than a few Apple fans.
Just my thoughts.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

iJohnHenry said:


> Let see, what did the government do when Bell had a monopoly on a delivery system?
> 
> Oh yeah, they forced them to share their wires.
> 
> So let it be with GSM. **** Rogers.


Exactly. The CRTC better act, and I'm going to be also taking this issue into consideration when we have the election.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

zlinger said:


> Exactly. The CRTC better act, and I'm going to be also taking this issue into consideration when we have the election.


They did -- the spectrum auction that's ongoing right now. Some of it has been reserved for new entrants into the wireless business -- but from what I'm reading it may be tough for anyone to set up another national carrier.

Here is an interesting article -- and I'm sure everyone here will be disgusted to read what Scotia Capital analyst John Henderson has to say about the outcry for unlimited data and what he thinks is more than enough for iPhone users.

SpectrumWatch: Round 192 - Analysts comment on auction, Rogers iPhone pricing - FP Posted


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

KMPhotos said:


> If this rumour is true, then doesn't that also send the wrong message to Apple fans here in Canada. Don't get me wrong, the data plans are terrible, but there are so many Apple fans that have been waiting for the iPhone for more than a year. If Apple really does limit them here in Canada then don't you think people will start getting mad at Apple?
> Having talked with more than a few people in line at the Edmonton Apple Store opening, they don't really care about the pricing. They just want an iPhone. So by limiting them here in Canada could anger a lot of people.
> As for Rogers, what do they care. People will eventually jailbreak the iPhone and people will still be using them on their network. So Rogers is still getting money -- as per the 1st Gen iPhone. So Rogers could care less if Apple limits them or pulls the plug altogether. I'm sure Rogers would say go ahead. Then when customers complain they can say .. "well Apple pulled the plug on it. not us. complain to Apple."
> This rumour just doesn't sound right. Sure, short term Apple may look good -- but in the end I think it makes then look bad in the eyes of more than a few Apple fans.
> Just my thoughts.


Again, Apple is not a stupid company. They will limit the supply of iPhones until Rogers pulls its head out of its arse. If you recall, Steve Jobs was so unimpressed with the way cellphone companies were dicking around with the iPhone that he decided to release the iPod Touch in the meantime just to prove a point to the cell companies. Under NAFTA, and with Canadian dollar being about par with the greenback, there is no reason Canadian iPhone users should not be able to get exactly the same rates as AT&T has in the US. They know at least 36,000 people in Canada want an iPhone but are fed up with Rogers. That's a pretty handsome market, and that's only the ones who responded to the online petition. There's likely 10 more people where each of those came from.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> Again, Apple is not a stupid company. They will limit the supply of iPhones until Rogers pulls its head out of its arse. If you recall, Steve Jobs was so unimpressed with the way cellphone companies were dicking around with the iPhone that he decided to release the iPod Touch in the meantime just to prove a point to the cell companies. Under NAFTA, and with Canadian dollar being about par with the greenback, there is no reason Canadian iPhone users should not be able to get exactly the same rates as AT&T has in the US. They know at least 36,000 people in Canada want an iPhone but are fed up with Rogers. That's a pretty handsome market, and that's only the ones who responded to the online petition. There's likely 10 more people where each of those came from.


Again, I'm not arguing with the whole being ripped off. But by limiting iPhones in Canada it will just anger Apple fans who want the phone at whatever cost. 

As I mentioned, do you really think Rogers cares if Apple limits or pulls the plug? No, because right now and for a long time they are the only carrier that can support it. So if Apple pulls it then Canadians have to get jailbrake versions and then they still have to pay Rogers for the data and such. So Rogers wins.

I 100% agree that we should be getting better rates, but Apple pulling the plug on the iPhone when Rogers knows they are the only ones that can support it won't do it. 

We Canadians have to keep up the pressure on Rogers. That's the only way.


----------

